# sims2 antialaising (AA) und auf Full hd



## Julian-Holostinin (2. November 2014)

Hallo
Ich habe mir mal sims 2 (kostenlos) geholt. 
Ich kann aber die Auflösung und AA nicht umstellen. 
Das Spiel sieht so richtig beschissen aus.
Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung 
Danke


----------



## Julian-Holostinin (2. November 2014)

......


----------



## -Ultima- (2. November 2014)

The Sims 2 - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game


----------



## Julian-Holostinin (2. November 2014)

Danke


----------

